# Show your shrimp!!!



## Nigel95

My great but ugly cleaner


----------



## dkraft12

My Fire Red Cherry female


----------



## Maryland Guppy




----------



## JonRon

Nigel95 said:


> My great but ugly cleaner


Your Amano Shrimp Looks nice and healthy. You have to give it credit, Even though they are not the most best looking Shrimp, they are beautiful in their own way.

Bump:


dkraft12 said:


> My Fire Red Cherry female


Has she breed yet?


----------



## clownplanted

A few pics of my CRS 






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe7cri

Here's one of my orange guys


----------



## McCarthy

My shrimp didn't behave! Sooo.....













































*JUST KIDDING ! *
*
*
*
*


----------



## Krispyplants

Pure red line


----------



## Kehy

From a few years ago, but still my favorite shrimp pic I've taken


----------



## Lord of Destruction

Blue bolt!


----------



## LifesABichir

Nothing special


----------



## nbowyer

Here is some of mine, CBS, CRS & Snow White


----------



## natemcnutty

A couple of my favorites (ignore the poop, lol).


----------



## clownplanted

natemcnutty said:


> A couple of my favorites (ignore the poop, lol).




Man those are fantastic close ups. Very nice. Look similar to other CRS I know [emoji6]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awesometim1

Kissing shrimp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09

My great ugly workhorse. 








I don't know why, but my older amanos keep changing colors when they molt- used to be more yellow, then orangish, some are almost brick red now. Newer ones I got recently are translucent and spotted like JonRon's. (Are these not amanos?)


----------



## PhilthyMcnasty

[/url]0517171358 by jimburak[/IMG]


0529172120 by jimburak[/IMG]









[/url]0518172205 by jimburak[/IMG]


0521172214 by jimburak[/IMG]


----------



## JonRon

JJ09 said:


> My great ugly workhorse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but my older amanos keep changing colors when they molt- used to be more yellow, then orangish, some are almost brick red now. Newer ones I got recently are translucent and spotted like JonRon's. (Are these not amanos?)


JJ09,

If you have driftwood inside your Aquarium, your Amano Shrimp could be eating algae of it, causing the Change of Color.
Furthermore, a Quote from petshrimp.com
"When shrimp are very sick and almost dying they change their colors...one of the more common sick colors is reddish".
Lastly, this so called Amano Shrimp could actually be a bamboo shrimp(Atyopsis moluccensis) 
The bamboo Shrimp is a filter feeder and will sit where there's good current and filter feed from there. If the tank water is too clean the shrimp can starve, you can crumble food such as plec wafers into the current and the shrimp will feed from the particles it catches. If you keep a few Amano Shrimp in the tank, the females should provide a steady stream of planktonic larvae which the Wood Shrimp will happily consume as they float by in the stream. A ratio of about 9 female Amano's seems to keep 3 adult Wood shrimp from picking the floor in a clean aquarium. The Wood Shrimp is an attractive shrimp with thin horizontal red lines running down the body and a thick white stripe down the spine.

I hope this will sum up your concerns about your Shrimp.

Kind regards,

JonRon


----------



## JJ09

JonRon said:


> JJ09,
> 
> If you have driftwood inside your Aquarium, your Amano Shrimp could be eating algae of it, causing the Change of Color.
> Furthermore, a Quote from petshrimp.com
> "When shrimp are very sick and almost dying they change their colors...one of the more common sick colors is reddish".
> Lastly, this so called Amano Shrimp could actually be a bamboo shrimp(Atyopsis moluccensis)
> The bamboo Shrimp is a filter feeder and will sit where there's good current and filter feed from there. If the tank water is too clean the shrimp can starve, you can crumble food such as plec wafers into the current and the shrimp will feed from the particles it catches. If you keep a few Amano Shrimp in the tank, the females should provide a steady stream of planktonic larvae which the Wood Shrimp will happily consume as they float by in the stream. A ratio of about 9 female Amano's seems to keep 3 adult Wood shrimp from picking the floor in a clean aquarium. The Wood Shrimp is an attractive shrimp with thin horizontal red lines running down the body and a thick white stripe down the spine.
> 
> I hope this will sum up your concerns about your Shrimp.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> JonRon


Thank you, that does answer a few questions....

Yes, I have driftwood. Mine are not bamboo shrimp- they don't have the filter things on ends of front legs but little pincers I see them constantly picking busily at things to eat. I bought them because in the pet store saw them eating black beard algae off a rock and they did the same in my setup- cleared it off my buces. My shrimp have a thick pale line down the back, but don't have the red stripes, so I don't think they are wood shrimp either... also the shape of the body looks a little different? The pet store called them "algae-eating shrimp" I assumed that was another common name for amano. Here's a few more pictures of them:
























Interestingly, the two that died on me (one accidentally sucked into gravel vac hose- perhaps it was too weak to get away) were the ones that had turned red.


----------



## citrusvrucht

A few of mine:
Taiwan Bee, Pinto, Tiger shrimp by play back, on Flickr
Caridina mariae "Blue Tiger Orange Eyes" shrimp by play back, on Flickr
Pinto Red Zebra shrimp by play back, on Flickr
Tiger Bee,TiBee, Fancy Tiger shrimp by play back, on Flickr
Caridina cantonesis "Blue Bolt" shrimp by play back, on Flickr
Red TaiTiBee shrimp by play back, on Flickr
Untitled by play back, on Flickr


----------



## Geoff-PA

Wow, you guys have some spectacular looking shrimp!

Here are some of my RCSs feasting on a piece of squash. 










And in my main tank, some amanos doing the same.


----------



## PhilthyMcnasty

citrusvrucht, what Buce is that in this pic?



citrusvrucht said:


> A few of mine:
> 
> Caridina cantonesis "Blue Bolt" shrimp by play back, on Flickr


----------



## Steindler63

*Just my mix*

...............


----------



## KarenSoCal

One of my ghosties, a berried Amano, and Bridget the bamboo shrimp.


----------



## Krispyplants

citrusvrucht said:


> A few of mine:
> Taiwan Bee, Pinto, Tiger shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Caridina mariae "Blue Tiger Orange Eyes" shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Pinto Red Zebra shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Tiger Bee,TiBee, Fancy Tiger shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Caridina cantonesis "Blue Bolt" shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Red TaiTiBee shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Untitled by play back, on Flickr


Did you cross the brood yourself?


----------



## Fuzzy_Buzzard

Nothing too special from me, but here is my first berried CRS and the day old baby that just hatched!


----------



## shrayan

The Berried Cherry shrimp


----------



## citrusvrucht

PhilthyMcnasty said:


> citrusvrucht, what Buce is that in this pic?


Lamandau Purple



Krispyplants said:


> Did you cross the brood yourself?


Yep, they are Home brew.


----------



## Opare

JJ09 said:


>


I think they are Malaya Shrimp




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRon

Opare said:


> I think they are Malaya Shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have to agree. The markings on your Shrimp are very similar to ones posted on the Internet.

Bump: citrusvrucht,

Your Shrimp are very beautiful! I absolutely love the Pinto Red Zebra, and the Black Fancy TiBee.
Great work on the photos also. I am waiting on my macro lenses to come in the mail so, I can make better Close-up Pictures of my Shrimp.


----------



## Colin Wrexham

Https://youtu.be/FJZcUz_-QUs
I hope this plays on your pc or phone...had some issues.

These are mine breeding

Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## Matuva

JJ09 said:


> My great ugly workhorse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but my older amanos keep changing colors when they molt- used to be more yellow, then orangish, some are almost brick red now. Newer ones I got recently are translucent and spotted like JonRon's. (Are these not amanos?)


I might be wrong, but they rather look to be Caridina sp. or even green Babaulti shrimps, not Amano


----------



## dkraft12

JonRon said:


> Has she breed yet?


Yes, she has been berried twice since getting her. Unfortunately I only had 3 babies make it to be juvies. Not sure why most of the babies didn't survive. I recently added a sponge filter to try and get some additional filtration and aeration in the tank, maybe that will help.


----------



## vajcher91

A few of my shrimps.












































Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRon

vajcher91 said:


> A few of my shrimps.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


You have some really nice Shrimp here!!


----------



## JJ09

Matuva said:


> I might be wrong, but they rather look to be Caridina sp. or even green Babaulti shrimps, not Amano


Ok so, funny (or annoying) thing is, the pet store had the first group I got marked as "amano shrimp"- which are like the first one I showed. Newer ones I got were marked at the same store as "algae eater shrimp" they look like this:








They do have a white stripe down the back, but it is thinner, and they have the red dots on the sides. Are these ones amano? I'm really wondering now.


----------



## vajcher91

JonRon said:


> You have some really nice Shrimp here!!


Thanks. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09

Opare said:


> I think they are Malaya Shrimp
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes! I think you're right! They DO look like Malaya shrimp when I look it up. I did not know about this species before. Pretty cool I just found out they can breed in fresh water (although I bet my fish would eat any larvae) and they do change colors, which mine have done all along. Mine are pretty big, too- at least two inches now. Bummer, I just also learned they only live two years.

Thanks for helping me identify them.


----------



## JonRon

JJ09 said:


> Ok so, funny (or annoying) thing is, the pet store had the first group I got marked as "amano shrimp"- which are like the first one I showed. Newer ones I got were marked at the same store as "algae eater shrimp" they look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They do have a white stripe down the back, but it is thinner, and they have the red dots on the sides. Are these ones amano? I'm really wondering now.


Yes, those would be Amano shrimp


----------



## JJ09

Ok, thanks. Well, even though the names are confusing, at least I finally got the ones I thought I wanted! And I'm glad to find out that Malaya shrimp won't interbreed with Amano shrimp, so IF I ever get some shrimp babies, they'll probably be pure Malayas...


----------



## Zoidburg

JJ09 said:


> Ok, thanks. Well, even though the names are confusing, at least I finally got the ones I thought I wanted! And I'm glad to find out that Malaya shrimp won't interbreed with Amano shrimp, so IF I ever get some shrimp babies, they'll probably be pure Malayas...



Generally speaking, they label the larger amanos (may more commonly females) as "amano shrimp"

However, the smaller amanos (more commonly males and/or young females) as "algae eating shrimp"


It's possible that the supplier for the store "ran out" of the large amanos, thus they substituted another species in their place, thus you got the Malaya shrimp instead. That, or they didn't know what they had and didn't care.


Malaya shrimp have around the same amount of eggs as Neos or Tiger and Bee shrimp have. Amanos on the other hand have hundreds, if not thousands, of eggs and they will hatch in freshwater. (fish food...) Amanos are easy to sex, males have dots and females have dashes. The one in your picture appears to be a young female with dashes on her side.


----------



## JJ09

Thank you @Zoidburg that's very helpful!
Is it true that Malayas are relatively uncommon? I read this in several articles, but don't know if it is still the case. (They were certainly pricier than the cherry shrimps and ghost shrimps at the same store)


----------



## Zoidburg

@JJ09 I haven't seen very many people with Malaya... they are certainly around, but indeed, not all that common.


----------



## nbowyer

They are some very tidy shrimps you have there vajcher91


----------



## Opare

JJ09 said:


> Thanks for helping me identify them.


No worries, they are quite popular in my country, that's how I recognised them.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Connudatus

My Caridina rubropunctata, Leopard Tiger Shrimp.


----------



## dkraft12

My favorite shrimp I have/have ever had. Neocaridina "Black Rose"


----------



## JonRon

dkraft12 said:


> My favorite shrimp I have/have ever had. Neocaridina "Black Rose"


Is it fully black? No clear, or White Areas?


----------



## dkraft12

The legs are the only parts that are somewhat clear. The body is completely black.


----------



## vajcher91

One of my red steels.


----------



## Deedledee

JonRon said:


> I dont know if there is already a post on this. I would like to get People to post there Shrimp.
> 
> Here is one of mine. Red Bee Shrimp grade "s-ss" Ueno Bloodline


Here's my big Bertha RCS and her brood









Sent from my SM-G935W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted

Just another pic of my CRS. Love them.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Turningdizzy

McCarthy said:


> My shrimp didn't behave! Sooo.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *JUST KIDDING ! *
> *
> *
> *
> *


:surprise:
Oh, the horror!


----------



## natemcnutty

clownplanted said:


> Just another pic of my CRS. Love them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


She got huge fast! Was that the older one?


----------



## clownplanted

natemcnutty said:


> She got huge fast! Was that the older one?




Yup that is her. There is another one even larger with good color. They are loving the Bacter AE and the kens veggie sticks. They swarm around those when I place one. How I can usually get a good count. Thanks for recommending the Bacter ae and veggie sticks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRon

Just wanted to let everyone know that I looked into my Aquarium this morning, and have a berried Amano Shrimp. I will post some Pictures later.
Wish I had the funds to to attempt hatching for the full cycle.
With that being said, I am crossing my fingers that the CRS will do their Thing now, since they seen how it was done!!!

Is there anyone on here living in Germany, who is breeding Amano Shrimp? I would be more then happy to donate my Berried Amano.


----------



## JonRon

Further looking into my Aquarium this morning I noticed not one but two berried Amano Shrimp. I thought this was pretty cool. The males were have a High time last night, Swimming like crazy, had one go flying out of the tank.

I am posting Pictures of the Berried Amanos, and What I think is female CRS, would anyone let me know if they are indead female. The last Picture is a male I think, because it is one of the smallest in the tank.


----------



## clownplanted

JonRon said:


> Further looking into my Aquarium this morning I noticed not one but two berried Amano Shrimp. I thought this was pretty cool. The males were have a High time last night, Swimming like crazy, had one go flying out of the tank.
> 
> I am posting Pictures of the Berried Amanos, and What I think is female CRS, would anyone let me know if they are indead female. The last Picture is a male I think, because it is one of the smallest in the tank.


Congrats on the berried Amano's. For your CRS its hard to tell at that age. Usually the female will have a more curved underbelly but will not be noticeable until a little larger. Yours seem to be juvenile. Awesome looking shrimp you have BTW http://www.planetinverts.com/femalemosura.jpg


----------



## Matuva

JJ09 said:


> My great ugly workhorse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but my older amanos keep changing colors when they molt- used to be more yellow, then orangish, some are almost brick red now. Newer ones I got recently are translucent and spotted like JonRon's. (Are these not amanos?)


Not sure these are Amanos. It rather look to be a Caridina Typus sp, or even a Green Babaulti. We have the typus in the wild here, and yes, they do change color too. I believe it depends on their food or their behvior, or both...

Bump: ooops. duplicated post. Sorry


----------



## vajcher91

Blue steel























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRon

Those are very nice!!!


----------



## bsantucci

Red tibee that showed up recently in my black tibee tank. Pretty nice one. Still very young. A berried mosura blue bolt and a fancy black tibee.























Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted

My first berried CRS 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KrypleBerry

Amano breeding


----------



## KrypleBerry

Not shrimp, but MICRO CRABS!!! I have no idea why I love these tiny things so much.


----------



## JonRon

I was chatting with clownplanted the other day about his berried CRS, and I mentioned that my CRS should start breeding soon. I said after my next water Change, there should be some Action. Behold, one week later, and a day after my water Change a berried CRS.
I am not sure if it was luck, or by compairing my results with clownplanted, since him and I set up are tanks and got our Shrimp at the same time, but my prediction was correct!!

A Little FYI I have to give a shout out to Clownplanted!!! I feel if it wasn´t for following your Posts and asking the questions I needed. I probably would have lost my whole stock, for overdosing my ferts!!

This guy is the go to guy if you have any Problems and Need help quickly!!!!

THANKS BUD!!!!!


----------



## maldo3

*My Amanos*

Truly, Amazing pics everyone. Here is mine.


----------



## bsantucci

Couple more randoms from my tanks. One super small baby that Im thinking has a chance to be a pinto from my taitibee tank.























Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## vajcher91

Some pics to show























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## clownplanted

JonRon said:


> I was chatting with clownplanted the other day about his berried CRS, and I mentioned that my CRS should start breeding soon. I said after my next water Change, there should be some Action. Behold, one week later, and a day after my water Change a berried CRS.
> 
> I am not sure if it was luck, or by compairing my results with clownplanted, since him and I set up are tanks and got our Shrimp at the same time, but my prediction was correct!!
> 
> 
> 
> A Little FYI I have to give a shout out to Clownplanted!!! I feel if it wasn´t for following your Posts and asking the questions I needed. I probably would have lost my whole stock, for overdosing my ferts!!
> 
> 
> 
> This guy is the go to guy if you have any Problems and Need help quickly!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> THANKS BUD!!!!!




Awesome that is so cool. Congratulations. And don't thank me you are the one that took the info and the results speak for them selves. And all I did was learn from the pros like @natemcnutty and @Zoidburg and @Aqua99 and pass it on. Those are the ones that have great success and I have learned from their success. What I love about this forum is the great info that gets passed along to help others like you and I. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRon

The photos are pretty bad due to algae on glass and the glass being scratched.

New Shrimp I bought three weeks ago.
Aura Blue
Multi stripe Pinto- Red and Black


----------



## geektom

I have never kept shrimp other than Amanos- these pcs are all so awesome!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Matuva

Few of mines, caught in the wild, 

south of New Caledonia:















Close to Noumea:


----------



## DennisSingh

My Cherry shrimp
almost looks fake


----------



## bsantucci

StrungOut said:


> My Cherry shrimp
> almost looks fake


Also doesn't look like a cherry [emoji16]

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## DennisSingh

bsantucci said:


> Also doesn't look like a cherry [emoji16]
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


is dragonblood? do you know?


----------



## bsantucci

StrungOut said:


> is dragonblood? do you know?


It's not dragonblood. Looks like a wine red of some sort. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## TheBaconater

citrusvrucht said:


> A few of mine:
> Taiwan Bee, Pinto, Tiger shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Caridina mariae "Blue Tiger Orange Eyes" shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Pinto Red Zebra shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Tiger Bee,TiBee, Fancy Tiger shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Caridina cantonesis "Blue Bolt" shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Red TaiTiBee shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Untitled by play back, on Flickr


 @citrusvrucht What kind of equipment are you using for those photos?


----------



## Sherminator

A Photo of some I have


----------



## KrypleBerry

Sunkist Shrimp and berried amano. Cherry shrimp and sunkist meeting by the buce flower.


----------



## KrypleBerry

Matuva said:


> JJ09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> My great ugly workhorse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why, but my older amanos keep changing colors when they molt- used to be more yellow, then orangish, some are almost brick red now. Newer ones I got recently are translucent and spotted like JonRon's. (Are these not amanos?)
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure these are Amanos. It rather look to be a Caridina Typus sp, or even a Green Babaulti. We have the typus in the wild here, and yes, they do change color too. I believe it depends on their food or their behvior, or both...
> 
> Bump: ooops. duplicated post. Sorry
Click to expand...

That amano reminds me of bamboo shrimp. Crazy dark color. My bamboo shrimp for reference.


----------



## Zoidburg

KrypleBerry said:


> Sunkist Shrimp and berried amano.


Orange sakura sunkist??? aka a yellow/orange Neo?



True sunkist shrimp are Caridinas and don't look like that... they have more coloration/markings and a hunched back.

http://aquariumfish.net/images_01/sunkist_shrimp_120622c4_w0640.jpg


----------



## KrypleBerry

Yup, purchased as sunkist sakura. I am taking these photos with a phone mind you, so do with that what you will. These are larger overall then my red cherry shrimp (neocaridina sp.) And in my tank appear very bright orange. With a nice camera im sure the color would show more true. The photos make them out a bit more yellow. 
https://buceplant.com/products/sunkist-orange-shrimp?variant=33310897805


----------



## Zoidburg

I wish they'd just call them orange or pumpkin shrimp then.... rather than sunkist... since that ads a lot to the confusion. Caridina Sunkist can't be raised within captivity like Neos. They are more like Amanos in that regard... have come across a couple of people who think their Neos are Caridinas and say that they breed just fine in their tanks.



And I get ya with the phone pics! Bloody mary shrimp are not easy to capture their true colors, even with an actual camera!


----------



## KrypleBerry

Would love to actually raise amano young but at the moment a third tank is not possible. I got the neos because they can live their full life cycle in freshwater and I figured nature would work with food availability and my fish to limit population to a maintainable level much like my old reef aquariums invertebrate populations.


----------



## Zoidburg

You don't necessarily need another tank... But it would help to have a safe tank for the amano to hatch her eggs in.

The Zoes could easily be raised in any container, as long as the salinity is correct. That is, plastic containers or even a 2 liter bottle with the top cut off.

I've had no success so far in that venter...


----------



## KrypleBerry

Did you grow phytoplankton to feed the amano babies? I figured a 10 gal refugium style set up hooked up to a slow continuous drip from a phytoplankton reactor would work to keep them nourished til they become shrimplets. May try this in a critter keeper type of container. ?


----------



## Zoidburg

KrypleBerry said:


> Did you grow phytoplankton to feed the amano babies? I figured a 10 gal refugium style set up hooked up to a slow continuous drip from a phytoplankton reactor would work to keep them nourished til they become shrimplets. May try this in a critter keeper type of container. ?


Yes. Had some the first time. Had one zoe make it to 2 weeks in saltwater before it perished.


Didn't take that route the second time, not that it would have done any good anyway... perished due to a toxin in the air.


Nothing fancy though... so didn't have any sort of continuous drip system.


----------



## A251

My blurry out of focus cherry shrimpo with editing...


----------



## KrypleBerry

Anone in here know what this may be? My orange sakura has a spot on its side. Seems to have been there for a month or so, the shrimp molts and its still there, it just appeared one day a while back, has not multiplied or changed. It looks like something stuck to the shrimp. The shrimp otherwise acts, eats, and is active as normal. Only this shrimp has this. All I have is my phone to work with unfortunately, but worth a shot. The black spot has a white (ish) area surrounding it.


----------



## Kramflowz

iPhone 7+ pics sorry about quality. 
Golden bees, blue bolts and "pandas" although they have a ton of blue and I kinda consider them to be shadows. Received them with this amount of blue already. Whatever the case hope you enjoy!


----------



## TheLordOfTheFish

What's the white stuff they are eating?


----------



## KrypleBerry

Zoidburg said:


> KrypleBerry said:
> 
> 
> 
> Did you grow phytoplankton to feed the amano babies? I figured a 10 gal refugium style set up hooked up to a slow continuous drip from a phytoplankton reactor would work to keep them nourished til they become shrimplets. May try this in a critter keeper type of container. ?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes. Had some the first time. Had one zoe make it to 2 weeks in saltwater before it perished.
> 
> 
> Didn't take that route the second time, not that it would have done any good anyway... perished due to a toxin in the air.
> 
> 
> Nothing fancy though... so didn't have any sort of continuous drip system.
Click to expand...

Air borne toxins can be a pain with fish tanks... even scented candles can be a problem.


----------



## Zoidburg

KrypleBerry said:


> Air borne toxins can be a pain with fish tanks... even scented candles can be a problem.


I have birds, so I'm well aware of the issues with toxins in the air. Birds and shrimp live in separate households though... and the roommate who lives in the same home as the shrimp killed off well over half (3/4 or more) of my YKK colony simply because he put a food wrapper that was not microwaveable safe into the microwave.... and then not long after that, got new neighbors who apparently bug bombed their new place before moving into it... which killed off about half, or more, of the remaining YKK's... I'm now down to 4 adults... don't know if any of the offspring survived the last killing spree...


All the amano zoes died after the first onslaught...


----------



## anh2.0




----------



## clownplanted

Sorry about the poor quality photo but the newest addition to the family. So tiny they are being just 1 day old. Can you even see it in the photo? Lol 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci

My favorite tibee currently 









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRon

clownplanted said:


> Sorry about the poor quality photo but the newest addition to the family. So tiny they are being just 1 day old. Can you even see it in the photo? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How many days till they hatched? Congrats btw


----------



## clownplanted

JonRon said:


> How many days till they hatched? Congrats btw




It took about 32 days for her. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theDCpump

Purchased as Wood, Flower or Bamboo shrimp.
They live with freshwater pipefish, bee shrimp, snails, and some green algae shrimp. They gather around the flow like a bonfire and they spring to the ground when the pump shuts off for a feed timer mode. On the ground they look like grazing cattle out in a field sifting up small bits of food. I love 'em.

They clean off the moss balls. It looks like a new fresh golf course green. Thanks Flower shrimp.


----------



## KrypleBerry

theDCpump said:


> Purchased as Wood, Flower or Bamboo shrimp.
> They live with freshwater pipefish, bee shrimp, snails, and some green algae shrimp. They gather around the flow like a bonfire and they spring to the ground when the pump shuts off for a feed timer mode. On the ground they look like grazing cattle out in a field sifting up small bits of food. I love 'em.
> 
> They clean off the moss balls. It looks like a new fresh golf course green. Thanks Flower shrimp.


If you see them feathering hardscape or plants thats a sign they are not getting enough to eat. Their filter appendages are not made to sweep hard surfaces but filter their food from the current. I feed mine a mix of ground up shrimp pellets, algae wafers, cyclops, daphnia, and first bites from hikari usually soaked in selcon from american marine. I feed with a syringe or dropper 2 times each week, right before water changes and they let me put it right up to their fans. Ive kept them for years and in my experience in a proper set up they move somwhere secluded to molt once every 2 weeks and spend 99% of the rest of their time mounted in a particular spot directly in the flow day and night. If kept in groups they seemed to have a pecking order for who got what perch. Lol awesome shrimp. This one moved to the powerhead after a group of amanos decided they needed to breed in its spot. Wild neighbors can get annoying, the males go insane. Lol


----------



## Aqua99

Just a few...










Little Bolt finally coloring up...









Congrats @clownplanted! Glad the the first round of babies made it! :smile2:


----------



## clownplanted

Aqua99 said:


> Just a few...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Little Bolt finally coloring up...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats @clownplanted! Glad the the first round of babies made it! :smile2:




Looks like yours is ready any day now. So far two of my females had babies. Can tell the ones that are two days apart. The first ones are already nearly double in size. Still tiny little ones. Man yours look great. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aqua99

clownplanted said:


> Looks like yours is ready any day now. So far two of my females had babies. Can tell the ones that are two days apart. The first ones are already nearly double in size. Still tiny little ones. Man yours look great.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha- you're going to be loaded with shrimp soon!

I know the first one of my PRL's should be due any day now. After her there's 4 more in line. The last one is the best looking (strongest color and slightly skewed "do not enter" spot on her tail)... I'm just hoping one of my better males got to her!

If only my Bolts would follow along in their tank I'd be ecstatic. They came in so tiny that it might be a while still.


----------



## theDCpump

KrypleBerry said:


> *If you see them feathering hardscape or plants thats a sign they are not getting enough to eat.* Their filter appendages are not made to sweep hard surfaces but filter their food from the current. I feed mine a mix of ground up shrimp pellets, algae wafers, cyclops, daphnia, and first bites from hikari usually soaked in selcon from american marine. I feed with a syringe or dropper 2 times each week, right before water changes and they let me put it right up to their fans. Ive kept them for years and in my experience in a proper set up they move somwhere secluded to molt once every 2 weeks and spend 99% of the rest of their time mounted in a particular spot directly in the flow day and night. If kept in groups they seemed to have a pecking order for who got what perch. Lol awesome shrimp. This one moved to the powerhead after a group of amanos decided they needed to breed in its spot. Wild neighbors can get annoying, the males go insane. Lol


Thanks for the tips.


----------



## KrypleBerry

clownplanted said:


> Sorry about the poor quality photo but the newest addition to the family. So tiny they are being just 1 day old. Can you even see it in the photo? Lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I always liked these but Id be terrified to mess with my plants with those in my tank for fear of burying or crushing them. Lol So tiny, nice coloring too. Congrats!


----------



## clownplanted

KrypleBerry said:


> I always liked these but Id be terrified to mess with my plants with those in my tank for fear of burying or crushing them. Lol So tiny, nice coloring too. Congrats!


Yeah I try to keep from messing with anything in the tank with them being so little. But the other day I absolutely had to trim and take some plants out. The key is shake the plant you are working with. This ensures any on there would of taken off. They are skittish especially at this age. Then if uprooting do so very slowly. That way if any are around they will easily take off.


----------



## antonylex

Maryland Guppy said:


>


This one is gorgeous!


----------



## angelacalvilo

My ugly shrimps, but good cleaner


----------



## vajcher91

A random Spiderman colored neo from my Bloody Mary colony
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## foulmouthedruffian




----------



## luckee

My blue Neo


----------



## bsantucci

Ghost bee that showed up in my tibee tank.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## KrypleBerry

vajcher91 said:


> A random Spiderman colored neo from my Bloody Mary colony
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


That shrimp looks awesome. Now I want one, damnit. Lol


----------



## luckee

mixed tank


----------



## X45

Berried tangerine tiger.
















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci

4 of my favorite tibees in one pic.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack's Aquatics

My berried Tangerine Tigers doing their thing.


----------



## clownplanted

You know his thread is bad in that I want every single kind of shrimp now. Thanks everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jack's Aquatics

clownplanted said:


> You know his thread is bad in that I want every single kind of shrimp now. Thanks everyone


And thats how i went from 1 tank to 4 in 3 months.:laugh2:


----------



## clownplanted

Jack's Aquatics said:


> And thats how i went from 1 tank to 4 in 3 months.:laugh2:


I am on same pace as I went from 1 to soon to be 3. Crazy how it works haha. :surprise:


----------



## JonRon

Same here. Started with one, now have 4. I hope I can get some of my Money back, selling Shrimp. lol


----------



## maldo3

*Red Cherries and Amano*

Just a couple of pics.


----------



## Vinster8108

Mixed Cherry/Fire/Sakura shrimp
Shot with my iPhone6 and a XENVO macro lens.


----------



## X45

Couple more tangerines.






























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Cmors

Amano Shrimp


----------



## aussiedigger

My first foray into shrimp keeping. I'm going to start planting very soon and hoping they like the low tech makeover. 

Also trying to work out how to move a shrimp colony 1600km!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Matuva

X45 said:


> Couple more tangerines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Ooooh tangerines... I miss mines :crying:


----------



## Colin Wrexham

Bought 2 amano shrimp today only to find one is full of eggs...bargain!! Hehe. 

My cherry shrimp have bred like mad and my chrystal reds have dropped babies somewhere too.






























Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## X45

Red reli.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman.

My CRS colony!  Grades from A to SSS:


----------



## hunterlook

shaman. said:


> My CRS colony!  Grades from A to SSS:


What plant are they all standing on?


----------



## natemcnutty

hunterlook said:


> What plant are they all standing on?


Some very beautiful bucephalandra

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hunterlook

natemcnutty said:


> Some very beautiful bucephalandra
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Very beautiful indeed, I don't see them that color very often.


----------



## bsantucci

Couple recents from my tank.






























Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## shaman.

hunterlook said:


> What plant are they all standing on?


_Bucephalandra sp._ 'Kedagang Mini' :wink2:


----------



## bsantucci

Some new arrivals to my tank.












































Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vajcher91

Bloody Mary that I've breed for 2-3 years
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## vajcher91

Homemade fishbones from scratch
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## crawdadingo

You guys make me jealous. All your shrimps are awesome!


----------



## ILikeRice

They chillin at 1-2m old :]


----------



## geektom

This one cherry is so much more intensely colored than any of my others.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vajcher91

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Betta132

You didn't specify what kind, so here are my redtail fairy shrimp. They're about 1.5cm, the largest being 2cm, and 20 days old. The water is cloudy because that's how you keep them fed, you keep a small amount of spirulina algae and yeast suspended in the water for them to filter out. 
























This is a male/female pair, temporarily caught in a ladle for the photo. I use the ladle to catch them because their legs are fragile enough that a net could hurt them, and it's better for them to be in the water all the time. The male, top, has curved antennae that he uses to grab onto the females. The female, bottom, is currently carrying some eggs around in the pouch behind her last set of legs.


----------



## bsantucci

Mixed tibee tank






























Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Haseo

My new tank and cherry shrimp


----------



## hivemindhermit

My black crystals apparently LOVE broccoli.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## aubie98

sorta blurry, but these are a couple of my ~2 day old shrimplets


----------



## Haseo

Cherry shrimp


----------



## brook39

*wild black and white taiwan bee*

imported, not breeding yet


----------



## Matuva

brook39 said:


> imported, not breeding yet


Hue Bee?


----------



## Nubster




----------



## SKYE.__.HIGH

Nubster said:


>




May I ask what type of shrimp that is, beautiful !!!


----------



## Nubster

Oebt.


----------



## brook39

as far i know its a wild version of bee, its just called black and white at lfs, they've said they're hardier than crs and easy to keep like neos


----------



## bsantucci

Some youngsters from my tibee tank


























































Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vajcher91

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci

vajcher91 said:


> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


What kind of tigers are those? 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vajcher91

bsantucci said:


> What kind of tigers are those?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I got them from the USA international shrimp competition entered as OE black tigers from a Taiwan breeder. This one apparently turned Orange than clear like the others. I'll probably do some selective breeding once I get more of them. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## vajcher91

Here's what's the others looks like









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci

vajcher91 said:


> I got them from the USA international shrimp competition entered as OE black tigers from a Taiwan breeder. This one apparently turned Orange than clear like the others. I'll probably do some selective breeding once I get more of them.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Vin or Carbon? I recall seeing these from Chicago just can't remember who bred them. Awesome shrimp though either way. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vajcher91

bsantucci said:


> Vin or Carbon? I recall seeing these from Chicago just can't remember who bred them. Awesome shrimp though either way.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Carbon

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Kramflowz

Blue bolt


----------



## bsantucci

Some macro shots






























Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## X45

Been letting the red reli's do as they will. A blue one has emerged.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci

New pinto I just got.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## serena tao

1000gallon Round large Open Top Aquaculture plastic fish farm tank for shrimp and fish

This is our shrimp tank container !!!


----------



## bsantucci

Half sider pinto









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ILikeRice

Day 15 :]


----------



## JonRon

bsantucci said:


> Half sider pinto
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Did you Breed this or buy it?


----------



## bsantucci

JonRon said:


> Did you Breed this or buy it?


Given to me by a buddy. She just had babies a week ago. Waiting to see if there are more and then may try to breed it out. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRon

bsantucci said:


> Given to me by a buddy. She just had babies a week ago. Waiting to see if there are more and then may try to breed it out.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


You and your Buddy are lucky! That is a very nice half sider, I mean look at that straight line down the middle of the back. ( the White stripes stops to form a line) It's so nice.

I think if you and your Buddy can breed more like that you will have some $$$$.


----------



## Zoidburg

If halfsiders in shrimp are anything like halfsiders in other animals, it's not something that can be reproduced. Rather, it's an indication that the shrimp is visually split for a recessive mutation... i.e. it's a BKK split halfsider. (if such a thing is possible)


Would be curious to see results of breeding!


----------



## bsantucci

We'll see! I'll know from the first cross breed back if I have any offspring from this batch showing the same. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRon

citrusvrucht said:


> A few of mine:
> Taiwan Bee, Pinto, Tiger shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Caridina mariae "Blue Tiger Orange Eyes" shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Pinto Red Zebra shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Tiger Bee,TiBee, Fancy Tiger shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Caridina cantonesis "Blue Bolt" shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Red TaiTiBee shrimp by play back, on Flickr
> Untitled by play back, on Flickr


What camera and macro lens are you using for These Pictures?


----------



## doylecolmdoyle

First time keeping CRS, hopefully I can keep the alive and breeding


IMG_0801 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_0794 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_0809 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_0814 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_0805 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


IMG_0759 by Colm Doyle, on Flickr


----------



## scrogathon

"Ray r amano"


----------



## drgarbanzo

Taken a week ago but she's still carrying the eggs with her. They've changed colour a little but I think they're still progressing well. Given they're in with some neons I don't see all of my shrimp that often but I know they're still hanging out in the tank.


----------



## natemcnutty

My new friend. She's still a little shy 









Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stacy1

Pinto Mischlings https://imgur.com/a/UvL4C

Not great pics but these are my first attempts at caridina shrimp and I am loving them! Saw evidence of my first molt since getting them last month. I have some red zebra pintos coming sometime this month


----------



## bsantucci

Few randoms






























Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tsin21




----------



## Aquarium_Noob

These are some really great pictures!
Time to look into shrimp.


----------



## Nigel95

Red cherry shrimp on bucephalandra leaf (kedagang mini). 

rcs with buce 2.0 by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## maldo3

*RCS - Macro shots*

Just a couple using new macro lens on android phone.


----------



## dito147

macrobrachium borellii


----------



## ThatFishThough

Here's some pictures of my 3 RCS. Bought 20 for a science project and kept these 8 or so since they were the most red. Made the mistake of putting them in my 15G; 5 got eaten and these 3 are left. Any ideas on gender?

They live in a 5.5G with a sponge filter hoping they'll breed but knowing my luck they won't.

+ a FTS since I have it handy. It's more barren than I would like, but the Anarchis will grow and acreage shade for the open space below. I'd like to do a carpet of some type but have no clue where to start.


----------



## Zoidburg

ThatFishThough said:


> Here's some pictures of my 3 RCS. Bought 20 for a science project and kept these 8 or so since they were the most red. Made the mistake of putting them in my 15G; 5 got eaten and these 3 are left. Any ideas on gender?
> 
> They live in a 5.5G with a sponge filter hoping they'll breed but knowing my luck they won't.



Ya... you wont get any breeding with all females...


----------



## ThatFishThough

Heh. That's what I thought; looks like I gotta up my colony numbers. Figured I woulda had some berried females by now if I had a male in there.


----------



## vajcher91

Red fishbone






























Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRon

vajcher91 said:


> Red fishbone
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Nice fishbones. What were they crossed with?


----------



## vajcher91

JonRon said:


> Nice fishbones. What were they crossed with?


These are breed by Vin. A big name breeder in Taiwan. Idk what he used to get these but with my experience. They are from Tangtai x TB cross. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## JonRon

It has been awhile since I updated my post with some Pictures. Here I have the only berried Aura Blue I have. Also two of the 14 Baby Aura's. My camera does not give my shrimp justice. Enjoy!

Kind regards,
JonRon


----------



## dito147




----------



## Matuva

dito147 said:


>


Nice to see shrimp hobby is joined by south american people 
Out of curiosity, do you also have your wondeful Aegla platensis in your tank?


----------



## JusticeBeaver

Let's see if this embed works.










Well here's the link with better quality and correct framerate.
https://imgur.com/GOjnYYJ


----------



## dito147

Matuva said:


> Nice to see shrimp hobby is joined by south american people
> Out of curiosity, do you also have your wondeful Aegla platensis in your tank?


Thanks, i don´t have Aeglas in my aquariums, I´ve never seen one in person


----------



## KeyeNewen




----------



## SunshineShrimp

I like this pinto shot from yesterday.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colin Wrexham

Some new shots














Sent from my SM-A310F using Tapatalk


----------



## theatermusic87

https://youtu.be/XtjMYbnv24U


----------



## bsantucci

Some recent shots


































































Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## vajcher91

Using this guy here as a selective breeding project.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty

Love this one. His eyes crack me up every time


----------



## RWaters

*Here's one from home:*










*And one from my office:*


----------



## vajcher91

One of my award winning Bloody Mary









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci

Couple shadow mosura from my shadow tank and a nice backline 























Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## VRaverna

bsantucci said:


> Couple shadow mosura from my shadow tank and a nice backline
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Look like a shrimp made of gold.


----------



## ILikeRice

Anyone know how to get rid of hair algae xD


----------



## JJ09

@bsantucci; What kind is that moss in the background?


----------



## vajcher91

OE tiger
















Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## ILikeRice

Soon...


----------



## kaldurak

https://youtu.be/Alx1XGQwX2s


----------



## bsantucci

Bunch of good pics today

































































Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TheMakani




----------



## Vinylmation

What substrate is that?



awesometim1 said:


> Kissing shrimp
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg

Vinylmation said:


> What substrate is that?



Looks to be the Petco black gravel... which is notorious for stopping shrimp from breeding.


----------



## Nigel95

neocaridina davidi yellow
yellow shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr

Amano
amano shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr


Red cherry
red cherry shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr


----------



## vajcher91

Got a new camera and shot this. Now all I need now is a macro lens.









Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## iheartcapnhook

Nigel95 said:


> neocaridina davidi yellow
> yellow shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr
> 
> Amano
> amano shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Red cherry
> red cherry shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr


What camera do you use for the photography? Gorgeous photos! Gorgeous shrimp!


----------



## Nigel95

iheartcapnhook said:


> What camera do you use for the photography? Gorgeous photos! Gorgeous shrimp!




Thanks!

I use:
Camera: canon 700d
Lens: EF-S 60mm f/2.8 Macro USM
External flash: yongnuo 560 III 

Good lens and external flash helps a lot. Just entry dslr is fine. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## iheartcapnhook

Nigel95 said:


> Amano
> amano shrimp by nigel aquascaping by Nigel H, on Flickr



This photo cracked me up!!!
The Amano looks like it is walking on brownies!!!!
I don't know what the substrate is, but it makes me want to go back some brownies now!


----------



## Nigel95

iheartcapnhook said:


> This photo cracked me up!!!
> 
> The Amano looks like it is walking on brownies!!!!
> 
> I don't know what the substrate is, but it makes me want to go back some brownies now!




This are iceland lava rocks [emoji14]


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## magicpuddle

Red Cherries and Tangerine Tigers. I also have a livestream of the tank and youtube clips.


----------



## iheartcapnhook

Everyone seems to have the same looking substrate?!?


----------



## bsantucci

iheartcapnhook said:


> Everyone seems to have the same looking substrate?!?


Buffering substrate for caridina. Keeps ph low and kh out. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Zoidburg

Keeps pH low *AND* stable.


KH + buffering substrate = unstable water parameters

No KH + inert soil = unstable pH


----------



## X45

Messing around. Thought these were good for phone pics.























Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## jmontee

Wild type Tigers, and Amanos. Tigers were the first shrimp I ever wanted and now after 10 years, including a 6 year hiatus, I have them and they are doing really well. Have 2-3 berries after 1 month.


----------



## JonRon

It has been some time since I posted some of my Shrimp. Hope you all like my poor Quality photos.:grin2:


----------



## topgun

may just be a ghosty, but i'm excited to try and get them to breed!


----------



## ILikeRice

Should probably start another tank to selectively breed/cull the blue dreams..Ya remember the mom I posted awhile back? Here are her infants


----------



## JJ09

my shrimps are rather plain, but I'm pleased with a few closeups I got lately: one of my newer male amanos








berried female! (too bad won't get any babies)








malaya shrimp on prefilter sponge








malaya shrimp closeup


----------



## Zoidburg

JJ09 said:


> my shrimps are rather plain, but I'm pleased with a few closeups I got lately: one of my newer male amanos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> berried female! (too bad won't get any babies)


Well, the eggs are fertile... and they will hatch in freshwater... just, they wont survive if left in freshwater. :frown2: They certainly aren't easy to raise.


----------



## JJ09

Zoidburg said:


> Well, the eggs are fertile... and they will hatch in freshwater... just, they wont survive if left in freshwater. :frown2: They certainly aren't easy to raise.


Yah, I know. Way too much work for me to even try.


----------



## ILikeRice

Hello! Testing out S9 camera


----------



## ninemag

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JJ09

ninemag said:


>


Nice Photo! What's the plant your shrimp are on? Is it a pellia, or some kind of moss? Looks cool


----------



## Opare

JJ09 said:


> Nice Photo! What's the plant your shrimp are on? Is it a pellia, or some kind of moss? Looks cool


Pretty sure it’s Riccardia chamedryfolia AKA coral moss or mini pellia. It’s not actually a moss, it’s a liverwort but will grow attached to things like a moss will with tying or super-gluing. It will fall off in patches though as it doesn’t stick as well as normal moss so gotta keep an eye on it a bit.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tmich

Neocardina, they aren't selected. I like the more natural wild look.


----------



## JonRon

AuraTi Michlings. F1


----------



## ILikeRice

Think this is the best the camera can do :[ .


----------



## JonRon

New Pictures of a couple of Shrimp eating my home made Food.


----------



## insaneglitchx

ILikeRice said:


> Think this is the best the camera can do :[ .



I'm still pretty new to shrimp. What kind is that one? It's beautiful.


----------



## insaneglitchx

JonRon said:


> New Pictures of a couple of Shrimp eating my home made Food.


What types are you keeping together? Love the mix of colors and patterns.


----------



## JonRon

insaneglitchx said:


> What types are you keeping together? Love the mix of colors and patterns.


I am keeping Red Bolt, Blue Bolt, Red Zebra pinto, Aura TiBee, a few Aura Blues, and one Black Zebra.

I am trying to make an unique pattern. Just waiting for the Aura TiBees to start breeding. Should be another month. Two at the most.

Bump:


insaneglitchx said:


> I'm still pretty new to shrimp. What kind is that one? It's beautiful.


I will answer that question for you. That Shrimp is a Extream Blue Bolt.


----------



## insaneglitchx

JonRon said:


> insaneglitchx said:
> 
> 
> 
> What types are you keeping together? Love the mix of colors and patterns.
> 
> 
> 
> I am keeping Red Bolt, Blue Bolt, Red Zebra pinto, Aura TiBee, a few Aura Blues, and one Black Zebra.
> 
> I am trying to make an unique pattern. Just waiting for the Aura TiBees to start breeding. Should be another month. Two at the most.
> 
> Bump:
> 
> 
> insaneglitchx said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm still pretty new to shrimp. What kind is that one? It's beautiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I will answer that question for you. That Shrimp is a Extream Blue Bolt.
Click to expand...



Wow, those are all still too advanced for me now. But, super cool looking.


----------



## ILikeRice

insaneglitchx said:


> I'm still pretty new to shrimp. What kind is that one? It's beautiful.


Its a taiwan bee blue bolt..lowgrade mosura


----------



## JonRon

insaneglitchx said:


> Wow, those are all still too advanced for me now. But, super cool looking.


It is not that hard to Keep These Kind of Shrimp.

All you really Need is a buffering Substrate. like ADA Amazonia, Glass Garten Environmental soil.
A TDS and pH meter/pen
A Reverse osmosis unit for your water supply. Tap water will de-buffer your Substrate.
A GH Booster like SaltyShrimp GH+ 
Test kit for NH4, NO3, NO2, GH, KH
And a Little bit of Research of the Shrimp you would like.

Thats all I did. Never had Neocaridina Shrimp. I jumped straight into keeping Caridina's.


----------



## Zoidburg

JonRon said:


> It is not that hard to Keep These Kind of Shrimp.
> 
> All you really Need is a buffering Substrate. like ADA Amazonia, Glass Garten Environmental soil.
> A TDS and pH meter/pen
> A Reverse osmosis unit for your water supply. Tap water will de-buffer your Substrate.
> A GH Booster like SaltyShrimp GH+
> Test kit for NH4, NO3, NO2, GH, KH
> And a Little bit of Research of the Shrimp you would like.
> 
> Thats all I did. Never had Neocaridina Shrimp. I jumped straight into keeping Caridina's.


Most people just want to keep shrimp in tap without really understanding water parameters, so anything that requires knowing more is 'advanced'. Truth is, for the best chance of success, it's good to know all that regardless of what you keep.

I was kind of thrown into it myself... my S.O. decided to get [cherry] shrimp, shrimp weren't thriving, then had to do my own research to figure out why and correct it. I've done YKK's on remineralized tap and sand and for the short period of time I had them, they did great! I'm sure they would have had better color though if kept on a buffering substrate with lower pH. The tank they were in averaged about 7.5 pH.


----------



## insaneglitchx

JonRon said:


> insaneglitchx said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, those are all still too advanced for me now. But, super cool looking.
> 
> 
> 
> It is not that hard to Keep These Kind of Shrimp.
> 
> All you really Need is a buffering Substrate. like ADA Amazonia, Glass Garten Environmental soil.
> A TDS and pH meter/pen
> A Reverse osmosis unit for your water supply. Tap water will de-buffer your Substrate.
> A GH Booster like SaltyShrimp GH+
> Test kit for NH4, NO3, NO2, GH, KH
> And a Little bit of Research of the Shrimp you would like.
> 
> Thats all I did. Never had Neocaridina Shrimp. I jumped straight into keeping Caridina's.
Click to expand...



I made the beginner mistake of using fluval stratum with tap water. Now, I'm trying to fix my problem by slowly exchanging the water with remineralized ro water. I plan to wear out the buffering capacity of the fluval and keep a mix of neocaridinia. If I have luck with that, I'll set up a tank for caridinia. But, the idea of removing all of the buffered stratum every 2-3 years sounds miserable. Remove all shrimp, snails, and plants, scoop out all substratr, and start from scratch!? Meh.


----------



## KeyeNewen




----------



## jayo




----------



## KeyeNewen




----------



## insaneglitchx

KeyeNewen said:


>



Really nice contrasting colors!


----------



## kaldurak




----------



## ILikeRice

Blue dream tank doing well, need to cull next month


----------



## bsantucci

Just a quick update on mine

































































Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Reks

A few of my shrimp!


----------



## ILikeRice

bsantucci said:


> Just a quick update on mine
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Let me know if you selling any of those zebras/pandas :]


----------



## oscarlloydjohn

Here is a macro shot of a cherry shrimp which I got about a week ago:


----------



## jmontee

*Update... Babies, babies, babies*

After only a couple of months my number of tigers has almost quadrupled. It amazes me that I am continuously seeing different age ranges from juvenile adults to tiny shrimplets. I will be having to give these away or sell them at local shops soon. The tank is only 5 gallons and houses Chili Rasboras too!


----------



## bsantucci

jmontee said:


> After only a couple of months my number of tigers has almost quadrupled. It amazes me that I am continuously seeing different age ranges from juvenile adults to tiny shrimplets. I will be having to give these away or sell them at local shops soon. The tank is only 5 gallons and houses Chili Rasboras too!


Great looking tank. Real nice job with depth making it look larger. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ILikeRice

New, no dripping/acclimation.
LF high grade/extreme shadow pandas :S


----------



## madcrafted




----------



## houseofcards

Amano


----------



## Wobblebonk

Regular ass wild type red tiger...


----------



## madcrafted

I should really invest in a decent camera. I'd love to be able to capture these newborn shrimps. Rarely have I seen them come out that quickly. They usually hide for at least a week. I've counted 8 so far and they were just "slung" from mama yesterday. Unfortunately she didn't make it but her legacy lives on.


----------



## houseofcards

@madcrafted What are you shooting with? Those are really nice shrimp you have, you would definitely enjoy macro shoots of them.


----------



## madcrafted

houseofcards said:


> @madcrafted What are you shooting with? Those are really nice shrimp you have, you would definitely enjoy macro shoots of them.


It's a Nikon P900. More of a multipurpose digital cam. Takes great shots of the moon but the macro feature is kind of sucks.


----------



## JJ09

madcrafted said:


> ..................


Woah, those babies are _so _tiny! 
I think it's cool that you're using - alder cones - (?)


----------



## madcrafted

JJ09 said:


> Woah, those babies are _so _tiny!
> I think it's cool that you're using - alder cones - (?)


They're about 2-3 mm in length. For a visual reference the substrate is "fine" controsoil which averages around 3 mm pieces. 

Those are alder cones indeed, along with IAL in each tank. I feed my shrimps mostly leaves (stinging nettles, pear, mulberry, dandelion, IAL) and Bacter AE. Rarely will they get pellet foods or powders (besides Bacter AE and Betaglucan on occasion). 

By next week, the newborns should have some color. They all look like blue jelly bees at that stage in their life. Most still have white eyes but I did notice one that had brown eyes and a little more coloration it's back. A jeweler's loop comes in handy for spying on these little skrimps. They're not much bigger than a copepod.

Hopefully I can hunt down an inexpensive cam that does good macros. My cellphone actually takes better macros than this Nikon. If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears.


----------



## houseofcards

madcrafted said:


> ...
> Hopefully I can hunt down an inexpensive cam that does good macros. My cellphone actually takes better macros than this Nikon. If anyone has any suggestions, I'm all ears.


Don't get me wrong an slr with a good macro makes a big difference, but you should be able to get a decent shot with your camera. Since shrimp stop and go you could use a much slower shutter speed and capture when they stop. There should be a macro mode and probably a minimum shooting distance (if you get too close it will be blurry.) Take several shots in a row. Use a small F number to get more light in.


----------



## madcrafted

houseofcards said:


> Don't get me wrong an slr with a good macro makes a big difference, but you should be able to get a decent shot with your camera. Since shrimp stop and go you could use a much slower shutter speed and capture when they stop. There should be a macro mode and probably a minimum shooting distance (if you get too close it will be blurry.) Take several shots in a row. Use a small F number to get more light in.


I've tried all the recommended macro settings for this cam, I just can't get crisp close ups. They look either blurry or noisy. Granted, I'm not skilled with a camera. Maybe something like a Raynox 150/250 would help? The worst part is, I bought my wife a Canon EOS Rebel a few years back but she didn't want to pay $1000 + for the lenses she needed for nature shots. She hated the included lenses. She sold it on ebay and bought this Nikon refurbished and stacked a coupon on top of that. I think she paid just over $200 for it. She takes some pretty amazing nature shots with this cam but she rarely needs macro. Even she prefers the macro feature on her cellphone for the tiniest of creatures.


----------



## houseofcards

@madcrafted 

Well if you can get the Raynox for $50-$60 that's an easy fix if it's going to make a big difference.


----------



## madcrafted

I rubber banded my jeweler's loop to my cell phone to capture these. Poor man macro. Still not clear but hey, this guy is small even for a 2 day old. I say 2 mm long.


----------



## thenamespo

Some new PRL added to my RKK tank


----------



## KeyeNewen

PRL babies :wink2:


----------



## kaldurak

madcrafted said:


> I rubber banded my jeweler's loop to my cell phone to capture these. Poor man macro. Still not clear but hey, this guy is small even for a 2 day old. I say 2 mm long.



Aukey makes very very good clip on macro lenses for smart phones. I've been exceedingly pleased with mine. Amazon purchase.


----------



## evilgenius




----------



## ILikeRice

EBB degrading to Highs


----------



## regormang

Painted red cherries in my 10g






























Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards

Sno-ball


----------



## ckbernie

My King Kong blue, Bloody Marry red and their tank mates.






























Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## ILikeRice

Wow we can finally post pictures again


----------



## madcrafted

ILikeRice said:


> Wow we can finally post pictures again


Nice looking BBs you got there. :wink2:


----------



## bsantucci

I'll join the posting today too.

































































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dmastin

I see you!


----------



## madcrafted




----------



## madcrafted

I believe this is the father...


----------



## thenamespo

Couple snaps of my tanks


----------



## Zoidburg

Just because these guys aren't commonly seen and I finally have some decent pictures of them....


----------



## Nigel95

Quick amano shot
amano by Nigel Aquascaping, on Flickr


----------



## Reks

One of my pregnant High grade Bloody Mary. =)


----------



## ILikeRice

She wont give me any babies zZzzzzzzzz. Been able to conceive for a month or so now, but dont wanna berry up


----------



## christeez

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## houseofcards

Might have posted this a long time ago, anyway just a RCS, but I like the way the eggs are just bouncing around in there.


----------



## LeKing

Here is a RCS that was born and raised in my tank from some cherries that I bought at Petco, I would say he is about a month and a half old


----------



## 10mm

First berried mama. https://youtu.be/rwOH2fF0uMs


----------



## ILikeRice

Sexy male and my f1 pandas  Finally getting shrimplet survivors. First 2-3 batches did not make it, but now have over a dozen with 4 females that are berried.


----------



## maldo3

*Some of mine*


----------



## ILikeRice

Really hope my new blue zebra makes it!


----------



## madcrafted

Just added these juvies to the tank yesterday...










Meanwhile, skrimp camouflage...


----------



## KeyeNewen




----------



## bsantucci

Few youngsters in my tanks.























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## ILikeRice

Hello


----------



## JonRon

Some of my AuraTi Shrimps. Along with a couple of my F2 shrimplets. I can not wait to see how they look when bigger.
I have no idea why they are upside down.


----------



## JonRon

Hello,
It has been around three months since this post has been active. Time to revive again.
Here are some new Pictures of my F2 Shrimp, which are growing very slow. Love them though. What do you all think?


----------



## ZEUSFL

Nice Shrimps!


----------



## 64D-1701

I just have amanos & cherries, but they're still fun.


----------



## evil8

2 of my 3 amano shrimp in my 29 gallon community tank.


----------



## bsantucci

Few random from m the tibee/tangtai tank























Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## LinaS

JonRon said:


> Here are some new Pictures of my F2 Shrimp, which are growing very slow.



2nd picture - blue color is amazing... very very nice shrimp!


----------



## JonRon

LinaS said:


> 2nd picture - blue color is amazing... very very nice shrimp!


Thank you. I also have some other blue ones in this Aquarium who's legs are all blue with White tips on the tail. Sort of Looks like Monika Pohler's Midnight Prince but not black.


----------



## madcrafted




----------



## bsantucci

Got a bunch of nice shots tonight.

































































Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## GoldenFish937

Awesome thread! Definitely peaked my interest in Shrimp now.


----------



## Wobblebonk

Necromancy yay but...

Need to clean my glass oh well.


----------



## Wobblebonk

Dur I could edit the last post but gonna perform more necromancy as maybe someone will join me :/ not my finest pics but all berried~
OERT








OEBT (blonde... not blonde you can't even see the berriedness in the pics unless they line up just so for the camera...)








Malawa








actually 4+ are berried but most are perpendicular to camera

Pinto, focus is on the wrong shrimp but uhh the big one up front is super preggo










Hrm I've also got red/orange/blue neos, tangerine tigers, super/hong kong tigers, red tigers (not orange eyed), wild bees, stardust, caridina babaulti (zebra and also brown wildish)... and I guess I'm the only weirdo who keeps mostly not titaibees because I like wild types? :/


----------



## Discusluv

Wobblebonk said:


> Dur I could edit the last post but gonna perform more necromancy as maybe someone will join me :/ not my finest pics but all berried~
> OERT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OEBT (blonde... not blonde you can't even see the berriedness in the pics unless they line up just so for the camera...)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Malawa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> actually 4+ are berried but most are perpendicular to camera
> 
> Pinto, focus is on the wrong shrimp but uhh the big one up front is super preggo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hrm I've also got red/orange/blue neos, tangerine tigers, super/hong kong tigers, red tigers (not orange eyed), wild bees, stardust, caridina babaulti (zebra and also brown wildish)... and I guess I'm the only weirdo who keeps mostly not titaibees because I like wild types? :/


 Amazing shrimp! I thought the pictures were great- despite not "being your best". Beats my skills- for sure ...:smile2:


----------



## Wobblebonk

There's not really that much skill involved in hoping the shrimp walk right up to the glass for a macro lens :/









Edit: for example I just had to get lucky for this lady to back her ass up to the glass otherwise these oebt just look like my solid blue shrimp from 3 posts back


----------



## Asteroid

Amano on Bolbitis


----------



## rwong2k

my homebred sulawesi white orchid shrimps









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## natemcnutty

rwong2k said:


> my homebred sulawesi white orchid shrimps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Amazing! Love rabbit snails too. Took me a second to realize that was a glass feeder dish and not something crazy coming from the snails shell.

Here's a few from the last week for me 



















































Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamo33

After being such a downer about my blue dream colony for so long, a couple of threads later, here are some shots of my females. I should get a shot of some of the deep colorations but this is what I took yesterday.


----------



## ILikeRice

Ello


----------



## rwong2k

Tupfel Tiger









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## united natures

How do people take these quality pics of shrimp???? Makes me ashamed of my phone


----------



## Wobblebonk

For the closeups, a cheap clip on phone macro lens helps a lot... they gotta get real close to the glass though for those kinds of macro lenses. With a real camera / macro lens could do a little better...


----------



## united natures

rwong2k said:


> my homebred sulawesi white orchid shrimps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Sulawesi! What are your experiences with keeping this shrimp? Ive heard many people have trouble breeding it past 2 generations.


----------



## rwong2k

united natures said:


> Sulawesi! What are your experiences with keeping this shrimp? Ive heard many people have trouble breeding it past 2 generations.


oh that's not true. I've had colonies over 10 generations without issues. the cool thing is you get a blue ghost sulawesi once in a while.


as long as you have the water parameters right they're as easy as cherry shrimps. I made a few videos on tips on keeping them


Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv

Wobblebonk said:


> Necromancy yay but...
> 
> Need to clean my glass oh well.


Help out a newbie, what varieties of shrimp are pictured here in order from first pic to last?


----------



## Wobblebonk

The first was given to me as a pinto... I am not an expert on the patterning of pintos and what they're supposed to be called but it's some kind of taitibee (tiger x bee x taiwan bee).

All 3 of the others are caridina mariae / tiger shrimp... specifically orange eyed red tiger (actually this one is part blue it's oert x oebt but still mariae x mariae)... orange eyed blue tiger (HIGH grade)... and orange eyed blue tiger (high grade blonde)


----------



## Discusluv

I am in love with that last one. 
But, also drawn to the black/blue. The third one.

Thank you for this. Your shrimp are so amazing.


----------



## rwong2k

my baby red king kong shrimplet protecting his food pile from the evil adult shrimps









Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turningdizzy

New to me, just brought in some orange neos. It took her a week to get berried. She was proud of herself-sat on that leaf for several hours showing off.








New to me also. Jade/Emerald-also have a berried lady but she is very shy.
IPhone pics, believe it or not.


----------



## Discusluv

Turningdizzy said:


> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/xc3IVhSl.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> New to me, just brought in some orange neos. It took her a week to get berried. She was proud of herself-sat on that leaf for several hours showing off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to me also. Jade/Emerald-also have a berried lady but she is very shy.
> 
> IPhone pics, believe it or not.




Such beautiful shrimp! I really am partial to the Jade/ Emerald variety. Mind telling us where you got them?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rwong2k

Turningdizzy said:


> [IMG]https://i.imgur.com/xc3IVhSl.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> New to me, just brought in some orange neos. It took her a week to get berried. She was proud of herself-sat on that leaf for several hours showing off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to me also. Jade/Emerald-also have a berried lady but she is very shy.
> 
> IPhone pics, believe it or not.


wow so beautiful

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Turningdizzy

Discusluv said:


> Such beautiful shrimp! I really am partial to the Jade/ Emerald variety. Mind telling us where you got them?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Picked them up from very conscientious seller from eBay. Ooopps! I said the Wordy-Durd. I actually asked lots of questions. Not new to this. These guys went into shrimp tanks 5 and 6. I have tanks 7 and 8 on cycle. Currently keeping only neos: Cherry(of course-very large colony), Orange Rili (lots of culls here), Orange, Jade/Emerald, Carbon Rili, and Blue Dream(fairly good sized colony).


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

A couple from earlier today. Trying to upload a 24 second video but that file size seems to be pushing it.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

rwong2k said:


> oh that's not true. I've had colonies over 10 generations without issues. the cool thing is you get a blue ghost sulawesi once in a while.
> 
> 
> as long as you have the water parameters right they're as easy as cherry shrimps. I made a few videos on tips on keeping them
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


Would love a link to your vids, thanks!


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef




----------



## 64D-1701

New cherry shrimp babies


----------



## Quint

Nothing like your guys pics, really trying to get the hang of my phone. Really need to get the DSLR back to where I am staying, old but atleast could get some decent photos out of it. Any how here are photos of my 3rd or so generation RCS along with a berried wild. Got alot of wilds when I had a few black diamonds that crossed with the painted RCS. 

Thought about culling and keeping a decent blood line but its near impossible in this tank, although the population is getting a little haywire so may need to do something soon anyways. 





































Feeding time so a few came out of the wood works....


----------



## Asteroid

Here's one of my Golden Yellow Backs


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

^That's stunning!

I have a few photos that I'm pretty sure I haven't posted already. Threads like this really make me want to upgrade my phone.

Tangerine tigers:








Orange Eyed Blue Tiger:








CRS:








Blue Neos:








Yellow Neos:








Neo culls:


----------



## Asteroid

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> ... Threads like this really make me want to upgrade my phone.


Threads like this really make me want to upgrade my *shrimp*.


----------



## Silang

Wild shrimp (Philippines). This is living with full grown Rainbowfish, Barbs, and a Red-tail Black Shark. The adult of this species can grow to more than 6". This in photo is one of the smaller ones. My biggest one is shy, but around 3" long now with big pincers. Will upload a photo if I get a good one.


----------



## dubels

Trying out new macro lens attachment. Still getting used to keeping the shrimp in focus.


----------



## Silang

Silang said:


> Wild shrimp (Philippines). This is living with full grown Rainbowfish, Barbs, and a Red-tail Black Shark. The adult of this species can grow to more than 6". This in photo is one of the smaller ones. My biggest one is shy, but around 3" long now with big pincers. Will upload a photo if I get a good one.


Here you go.. check out this beast. What's amazing about these wild shrimps is that they have different colors. I have two big ones, one is dark gray, this one in the photo has bluish coloration. Some of my smaller shrimps are transparent, others are dark grey, and one is transparent with reddish tint that sometimes go full cherry.


----------



## Asteroid

Not as sharp as I would have liked, but I thought this was a cool action shot.


----------



## Quint

Wish I could make the el naturals reproduce like some of the ones I get. Got a few pics today of some random shrimpers. 

Here is the nice brindle color that pops up. Think its really nice especially in person with the very off pattern back strap color (which didnt show up well in pic). They stick out from the pack. 









This one actual has a green tint. Didnt photo very well but its more of a plant color. 









This one has a yellow tint which is kind of cool. Pretty rare in the wild group, only scene a few.


----------



## Streetwise

I love mixed shrimp. Well done!


----------



## WaldoDude

*My Darwin Algae Eater and CRS*

Some people say Amano's aren't that pretty to look at, well here's my berried Darwin Algae Eater (I think sometimes referred to as Australia's Amano?). Seems they sport different coloring, I've got some that have thin red lines, while some have this dark green patching going on.


----------



## Quint

ATTACK










Didnt realize I caught 2 CPDs staring directly at me (upper middle of pic) wanting there food lol.


----------



## madcrafted




----------



## Discusluv

madcrafted said:


>


 Both incredible. :surprise:But, that second one! What kind of shrimp is it?


----------



## madcrafted

Discusluv said:


> Both incredible. :surprise:But, that second one! What kind of shrimp is it?


Thank you. :smile2: The second pic is a galaxy fishbone (snowflake pheno).


----------



## Discusluv

madcrafted said:


> Thank you. :smile2: The second pic is a galaxy fishbone (snowflake pheno).


 Magnificent!
Happy to see you here. It has been awhile hasnt it?


----------



## madcrafted

Discusluv said:


> Magnificent!
> Happy to see you here. It has been awhile hasnt it?


Yeah, it's been a minute. I drop by when I can but haven't posted much lately. I've been busy with the shrimp room the last couple months and re-vamped the filtration in all my breeding tanks with a UGF/matten hybrid design in order to handle the boom in population. 200+ shrimp in 9-10 gal is a bit more crowded than I prefer. So I set up another row of tanks and a large cull tank to handle the overflow. I can finally relax a bit and really focus on selective breeding now that I have the extra tanks and colonies are finally built up enough. I should have some very interesting offspring coming out of the hybrid tanks. Maybe a few nice metallic/golden galaxies if all goes well. *Fingers crossed. haha


----------



## Quint

@madcrafted those are some pretty amazing shrimps. Congrats.


----------



## JJ09




----------



## Discusluv

JJ09 said:


>


Nice shot!


----------



## Asteroid




----------



## AquaAurora

Old ooold photo, not high grade shrimp, but the snail .. had to share!
original photo title was "I has a hat!"








trying to get back into shrimp again, the addiction is (re)growing!


----------



## Quint

Decent RCS








Big ol false amano








False amano hangin with a wild neo








False amano munching on pea and wild neo thinking about moving in 









Like the bottom false amano, she has some cool triangles instead of the solid stripe down the back. Only one Ive got which has those markings.


----------



## tstone87

A couple of my cherries. Not sure what grade 🙂


----------



## Asteroid

Can someone tell me how good a grade RCS this is? I got them from a very reasonable vendor on e bay and their suppose to be Sakura grade.


----------



## Asteroid

Quint said:


> Like the bottom false amano, she has some cool triangles instead of the solid stripe down the back. Only one Ive got which has those markings.


Got the same variations with mine. These "false" amanos run my tank. The regular amanos back off from them. This one is in charge:


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

Asteroid said:


> Can someone tell me how good a grade RCS this is? I got them from a very reasonable vendor on e bay and their suppose to be Sakura grade.


I'm not one to apply Japanese terminology grades to shrimp but that's as red as the big females generally photoed as examples of Sakura.


----------



## KayakJimW

Asteroid said:


> Can someone tell me how good a grade RCS this is? I got them from a very reasonable vendor on e bay and their suppose to be Sakura grade.


I'd agree with it being a good looking Sakura grade. There appears to be a few areas (streaks) lacking color in the body, and the clear legs keep it from being graded any higher. Still very much a beauty tho IMO


----------



## Asteroid

Thanks for confirming guys! I'm really happy with the purchase. For 10+1 these were $32.95 shipped. He has many other fancier ones as well.


----------



## Quint

Asteroid said:


> Can someone tell me how good a grade RCS this is? I got them from a very reasonable vendor on e bay and their suppose to be Sakura grade.



Looks pretty good. When getting into the higher grades for like the painted reds and such the legs, tail flapper, and such will have more red or solid red. I kind of cared at first because I had gotten some nice painted reds but impossible to cull my tank so gave up. Plus introduced some chocolates before I new better so I get all kinds of random colored wilds and RCS of varying quality. Congrats on some good lookin shrimps.




Asteroid said:


> Got the same variations with mine. These "false" amanos run my tank. The regular amanos back off from them. This one is in charge:



Looks like it molted not long ago, those dark freckles and colors really come out after molting. I know mine do. My big ones like you said do what they want lol. Pretty much will roll into pack of RCS and grab whatever and take off with it. Im just glad they arent aggressive toward the smaller shrimps, they just push them out of the way. Its kind of funny to watch sometimes.


----------



## Asteroid

@Quint Thanks for the info and yes definitely very comical, when i feed the fish they go along the top upside down competing for the food at the top.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

Took a few today with my new iPhone lens. With the right angle and lighting you can see eyeballs on the shrimp eggs, which is pretty neat.
Noticed one was both saddled and berried:








Best photo yet of a pinto:








dark cull with google eyes:








Blue dream:








OEBT:


----------



## Quint

Some really nice looking shrimp BR2


----------



## Discusluv

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> Took a few today with my new iPhone lens. With the right angle and lighting you can see eyeballs on the shrimp eggs, which is pretty neat.
> Noticed one was both saddled and berried:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best photo yet of a pinto:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dark cull with google eyes:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blue dream:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OEBT:


The best pictures yet!


----------



## Asteroid

Discusluv said:


> The best pictures yet!


Yep, I agree. If you can get a smaller aperture (larger number) they would probably be clearer still. Are those cropped?


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

I scraped and scrubbed the inside glass before today's water change (which always gets them moving), then cleaned water spots and smudges off the outside. The better phone camera and macro lens are huge, but I was struggling even with those before getting everything crystal clean. The camera really wants to focus on a fingerprint or algae spot when they are in front of your subject, it seems. And if the shrimp is more than about 3" from the front glass, the macro lens will never find it. Still learning my way around.


----------



## Asteroid

Right, all good, but did you crop the pic (reduce pic size around the shrimp) or is that the actual shot? Yeah the sensor (small on phone camera) probably isn't strong enough to see the shrimp through the water.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

Sorry, I missed your post somehow. I just point, shoot, and upload here. I should probably send them with a higher resolution and crop them for the best shots, but I'm at work and running back out front whenever a customer comes, so not taking shrimp photography too seriously just yet.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

Okay, messed around some more. There doesn't seem to be a changeable aperture setting built in to the camera app. Do you use a different app? Looks like there are a ton out there.


----------



## Streetwise

Check out the bundle of Hailde and Spectre.

https://apps.apple.com/us/app-bundle/halide-spectre-kit/id1462386180


----------



## rwong2k

My home bred extreme red king kong shrimp









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

That's insane! Great job!


----------



## AquaAurora

Discusluv said:


> The best pictures yet!


Lovely Blue Dream, where did you get yours? Having a hard time finding a good seller.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

I got them here on the forums from the buy/sell page a few months back. Great homebred shrimp though only sells in 28 lots for $100 + shipping, but I'll send you his user name if you're interested.


----------



## Jasonang888

Very nice shrimps you have there.:smile2:


----------



## AquaAurora

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> I got them here on the forums from the buy/sell page a few months back. Great homebred shrimp though only sells in 28 lots for $100 + shipping, but I'll send you his user name if you're interested.


Yes please.


----------



## tiller




----------



## Discusluv

rwong2k said:


> My home bred extreme red king kong shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


This shrimp is unreal!


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

Hate to follow that extreme red KK up with a Neo cull, but saw an odd dark one in the cull tank today. Ignore the red one photobombing her. It's like she wants to be a rili but not that badly:


----------



## Tastetis

Hi. Here is a video and some photos of my 20 gal. tank with black and red crystals, amano, and blue velvets. I don't use buffer soil or RO water as my tap water has a ph of 6.8, GH and KH of 3 each, and only a TDS of 33 ppm. Just add some gh minerals to it. 

https://youtu.be/CV7vIWht_e8


----------



## AquaAurora

Not a great shot but first pregant females (on top and underside of wood) in new shrimp got about 3-4 weeks ago. golden back yellow neos. They're in the 12g long on my husband's desk.


----------



## AquaAurora

EEEE and now my red neos are getting babies (and several more females are saddled!) I saw so many saddled girls for a bit I was worries I didn't have any males. In a tank I haven't revealed on this forum yet.. <.<.....>.>..









[edit] added to my jouran 3,5,6,10g[/end edit]


----------



## Discusluv

My Royal Blue Tigers and Yellow-backed Neo's


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

Those look so good together. That's a perfect color mix!


----------



## Des33aRae

Some of the new tigers I just got this week 🙂


----------



## Discusluv

Des33aRae said:


> Some of the new tigers I just got this week 🙂


Arent they pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Quint

Very nice photos as well.


----------



## rwong2k

My home bred red king kong shrimps









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k

My tupfel tiger shrimp









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv

rwong2k said:


> My home bred red king kong shrimps
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


 Really beautiful shrimp. :surprise: 

I know you had posted a picture of another Red King Kong that is spectacular as well--- do you raise any other varieties of shrimp?


----------



## Streetwise

Awesome shrimp!


----------



## rwong2k

Discusluv said:


> Really beautiful shrimp. :surprise:
> 
> I know you had posted a picture of another Red King Kong that is spectacular as well--- do you raise any other varieties of shrimp?


Yes I do. I have about 20 aquariums of shrimps

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Discusluv

rwong2k said:


> Yes I do. I have about 20 aquariums of shrimps
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


It would be very helpful to us that are new to shrimp-keeping if you could start a few journals on these different types and tell us about them: water parameters, care, feeding etc...


----------



## rwong2k

Great suggestions. I have a few videos on my youtube but mostly.focusing on sulawesi shrimps. Heres a video from 2.months ago of my collection then






Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Asteroid




----------



## Discusluv

Crystal Shrimp.

Short video because picture taking skills lacking. 

https://vimeo.com/381697702?activityReferer=1


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

They look great! You've got some happy buce in there too.


----------



## Discusluv

Blue Ridge Reef said:


> They look great! You've got some happy buce in there too.


 Thank you! 

Everything good except for the stagfern algae. I think that's what it is. 

Is that from too much light?


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef

Staghorn is *usually* an indicator of nitrogen in the form of ammonia. But in my experience shrimp have a really good way of telling you when that's present (dying)! Usually gray in color, staghorn is a red algae, if you can pull any out and put it in a test tube with alcohol, it'll turn red if it's staghorn. I've also read that too much iron can cause it's growth.


----------



## trahana

My package full of shrimp arrived today! I now have 11 Golden neo, and darn if they are the cutest shrimp ever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k

My home bred red pinto caridina shrimp









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## Sam the Slayer

Two homies hanging out 








Terrible pic quality lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ckbernie

Sulawesi living with my RCS. 


























































Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bsantucci

Been a while since I last posted. Here's some of my current shrimp



















































Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## evil8

my betta and one of the new cherries


----------



## AutumnSky

My little guys are breeding now! PRL

Red Bolt from the Golden Bees


----------



## AutumnSky

bsantucci said:


> Been a while since I last posted. Here's some of my current shrimp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


Beautiful!!!


----------



## Sam the Slayer

AutumnSky said:


> My little guys are breeding now! PRL
> 
> Red Bolt from the Golden Bees



How long did your prls take to start breeding? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Beetlejuice

My old Amano he is at least 3.5 years old,


----------



## AutumnSky

Sam the Slayer said:


> How long did your prls take to start breeding?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They were raised in a matured tank and and started breeding at 4 months there were a couple berried, but no babies were found, at 5 months there were a few babies! They were maybe 1/3rd sized when I got them.


----------

